# cotton root bark for induction?



## acu-mom (Jessica) (Feb 3, 2005)

Does anyone know about using cotton root bark for inducing labor? My midwives recommended but I can't seem to find any info. on it on the forum so far.
TIA.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I've never heard of using it to induce labor. I know it can augment labor once it's started but that's all I've ever heard.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I agree - I have never had much luck with any herbal tinctures to induce labor. I've heard about Cottonroot bark to augment...

I usually recommend nipple stim and homeopathics.


----------

